# A disturbing thing I found about Nook's Cranny in this game



## Lanstar (Aug 11, 2020)

I haven't seen this mentioned in guides or anything, but after checking Nook's Cranny since day one, I just figured this out:

For whatever reason, the shop of every island has a severe limit to what furniture variants it will ever hold. I believe it can only hold 1 variant of every item - maybe 2 if you're really lucky. So if you see a TV in one color in your island shop, it might as well be the only color of that TV size/type that your shop will _*ever *_have available - And you will never see the other color variants get sold there.

This is the probably the worst aspect I have about this game. In New Leaf, it was possible to get every single shop-sold piece of furniture through one shop - There was nothing in the Emporium that was exclusive to your island. In New Horizons, the shops are totally crippled: I have less than a third of all available items and variants in the game, yet I get nothing but all duplicates in my shop day after day.

Please: I know that trading is part of the game. But this is an extremely artificial way of imposing people to trade, especially against people like me who *don't want to trade for furniture*. I really, really hope they fix this somehow, because I bet it is part of the reason people complain about the lack of furniture in this game.


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 11, 2020)

Yeah, nooks only has the few color variations. Without trading, you can get the other colors via redd, villagers, trees, and balloons. It definitely makes it harder for people who don't trade, but it's not impossible.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 11, 2020)

Lanstar said:


> Please: I know that trading is part of the game. But this is an extremely artificial way of imposing people to trade, especially against people like me who *don't want to trade for furniture*. I really, really hope they fix this somehow, because I bet it is part of the reason people complain about the lack of furniture in this game.


As the saying goes, it's not a bug, it's a feature. It's an intentional decision to push players to get Nintendo Switch Online. As such, they're not going to fix it. You either get on board with their skeevy business decision or go without. It's unfortunate, but there's nothing to be done about it.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 11, 2020)

If I thought Nooks Cranny was bad enough, this has just taken the cake (what I mean by bad is their always-the-same DIYS, boring options, and repeats of wallpaper)


----------



## marshallows (Aug 11, 2020)

lmao the title almost gave me a heart attack. 

i mean you basically answered the reason why they decided to make color variants exclusive to each player and if you want other colors, you'd have to trade with other people aka one of the main points about this game. trading means you need online access and online access can be granted with a nintendo switch online subscription, you know where this is heading.

i know it can be hard to go out of your way to trade with other people, i've been there myself, but if you really want something it's definitely isn't impossible. plus trading can be quite fun and you get to meet nice people (can only vouch for most users on here though, not other sites like nookazon for example).


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 11, 2020)

wow the title had me thinking it was something creepy or like... um idk lol
but yeah it’s stupid that they made it so you basically HAVE to get the online subscription if you want all the colors of something. it’s not like it’s overly expensive or anything ($20 a year is pretty cheap imo) but it’s still annoying for those who don’t/can’t buy it.


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 11, 2020)

yea... color variant of furn is very limiting with nook's cranny.  there is a chance you could get the other colors with Redd but if you're trying to catalog all colors it might be a tough task without trading.


----------



## loveclove (Aug 11, 2020)

I too think this really sucks. And I don't really see a reason why this would be a reasonable thing to do, they should include all the variations. Ok, Nintendo Online is not expensive, but it would just be easier to get all the items at nooks. I rarely buy anything there anymore, the items repeat often


----------



## Serabee (Aug 11, 2020)

Halloqueen said:


> As the saying goes, it's not a bug, it's a feature. It's an intentional decision to push players to get Nintendo Switch Online. As such, they're not going to fix it. You either get on board with their skeevy business decision or go without. It's unfortunate, but there's nothing to be done about it.


Agreed- it's not a bug, it's a feature. Not my favorite feature, but I get the intent. It's like version exclusive Pokemon.

Also, you 100% CAN get other color variants yourself- shake trees and visit Redd. Redd will sell other color variants (in addition to art) and trees can provide other colors. They're harder to get, but I got the white colored Cute Bed from a tree that I was desperate for (my cute color is blue, which is my least favorite of the colors).
How a full four poster bed got in a tree is a totally different issue, of course.


----------



## Lanstar (Aug 11, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Yeah, nooks only has the few color variations. Without trading, you can get the other colors via redd, villagers, trees, and balloons. It definitely makes it harder for people who don't trade, but it's not impossible.



Yeah - I get most of my new furniture via balloons... And I always look forward to see what Redd has in store - Probable more so than the nooks every week.



marshallows said:


> lmao the title almost gave me a heart attack.
> 
> i mean you basically answered the reason why they decided to make color variants exclusive to each player and if you want other colors, you'd have to trade with other people aka one of the main points about this game. trading means you need online access and online access can be granted with a nintendo switch online subscription, you know where this is heading.
> 
> i know it can be hard to go out of your way to trade with other people, i've been there myself, but if you really want something it's definitely isn't impossible. plus trading can be quite fun and you get to meet nice people (can only vouch for most users on here though, not other sites like nookazon for example).



I'm mostly fine with Nintendo switch online and interacting with people like so - I do a giveaway of recipes to people each Saturday.

It's just that I don't wish to be hyper-dependent on having to trade for over 2/3rds of the catalog to complete it. I want to complete it by myself for a sense of accomplishment - Just like how I like breeding my own flowers from scratch rather than just have someone breed them for me.


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 11, 2020)

I have an online membership but prefer to get things on my own.  Finding the same colour each day is disappointing.
Making extra players helps with different colours and getting more items.  The trees were nice in the beginning but now I kept shaking the same colour item.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 11, 2020)

I thought it was a punishment you get for Time Travelling, I learned it the hard way.

Do you think this variant stuff you mentioned has anything to do with the Nook Mile furniture items color variations depending on what airport color you have too?


----------



## Lanstar (Aug 11, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I thought it was a punishment you get for Time Travelling, I learned it the hard way.
> 
> Do you think this variant stuff you mentioned has anything to do with the Nook Mile furniture items color variations depending on what airport color you have too?



That's a good question: It might be worth doing a survey about this. For instance, I find that my shop has Antique Furniture in Light Brown and Instruments in White. My airport is Orange - so if there are other players with trends like that, it would be neat to know.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 11, 2020)

I have noticed this too and is why i decided to start doing alot of online transactions even though i hate them.
I prefer just to play and move on and not have to wait on other people or hope someone has whatever item I am looking for.
As someone with anxiety it is just feels stressful even though it isn't anything actually important in life.

However I did decide if I ever decide to start my game over or if my save data ever corrupts and I have to start over, I was going to do minimal online transactions and see how it goes. I know it isn't realistic to not do any at all and still expect whatever I am looking for.


----------



## SirSean (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm just hoping they'll be more store upgrades added in future updates. There's so many items and barely any get shown off in Nooks Cranny. It always seems like I'm seeing the same things.


----------



## marea (Aug 11, 2020)

I actually suspected this thread would be about this from the title XD I cant remember what items i got from the shop and what ones i got from trees and such, but i noticed repeats in colors more than once in my nook cranny. I dont trade so i wonder how long am i gonna take to have the pices i want from the cute set in the colors i like. I also think your villagers can give you items in colors other than the ones you find in your shop.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 11, 2020)

Very obviously just a way to promote buying a membership. Every company does it. It's unfortunate, but Nintendo needs to make a bit more cash than whatever 13million x 60 equals lol


----------



## DragonLatios (Aug 11, 2020)

it sucks as sometime i am on a Rush and Go to a other shop and grab everything and try to remeber if i got it or not. Sometime i forget some items at redd or nooks.


----------



## IridianSky (Aug 11, 2020)

This is probably the thing I dislike most about this game. I already had NSO before I bought thus game, so crippling my furniture options isn’t going to get them more money from me. All it does is cause frustration. Just because you CAN trade for things doesn’t mean that should be the only realistic way to get what you want. Personally I hate the idea of having to buy or trade for sooo much stuff. The prospect of seeking out total strangers  online to help with cataloguing in a game that offers zero in game way to facilitate such things literally sounds like the exact opposite of fun to me. Why does Nintendo so badly want people to have to seek out third party tools to help them meet strangers to trade for hundreds and hundreds of items?

Redd comes once every other week and probably has limited stock, plus only seems to sell maybe one single extra color variant of each item that he does sell, netting you a total of 2 color variants of items that probably have 4+. And trees mostly seem to give me the same color items that are available at nooks and maybe 1 other color if you are extra lucky. And for me Redd has only ever sold colors of things that I’ve already gotten from trees. So either I’m very unlucky which is entirely possible, or trees/Redd carry the same stock of items in the same colors so that Redd doesn’t actually increase your item availability at all.

And as a example of 2 items on my island, I’ve shaken from trees and gotten from balloons loads and loads and loads of electric kick scooters and those tricycle things, and after around 500 hours of gameplay I still only have one tricycle color and one scooter color catalogued bc that one color variant of each seems to be the only thing directly sold to me or dropped for me. Also anything gifted to me by villagers has always been in the color that’s already available to me.

Terrible design choice. I hope the expand nooks in the future to offer all color variants of items. I don’t need them to sell me more items each day if the items are going to be in the same one color. Nooks honestly gets really boring/useless very quickly because there doesn't seem to be much furniture that exists in the game in the first place, so you quickly just start seeing the same things in the same color you probably don’t like over and over.  I doubt they’ll rethink this though sadly.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 11, 2020)

I agree, it's the worst aspect of NH, too. If you can, it's super worth it to just go to one of those cataloging events in which you catalog _everything_. May cost a pretty TBT (or NMT), but it is so nice to not have to make little wishlists, post them on here and hope someone will sell what you're looking for at an affordable price


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 11, 2020)

It would be nice if a future upgrade of Nooks Cranny expanded the number of color variants available, even if it was just one more


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 11, 2020)

I thought you discovered that the Nooklings kidnap and murder villagers before they "move" and hide the bodies in the shop's secret basemen-...I mean-whaaaaat?? Pshhhhhhh....you're crazy! (lolol sorry, the title!!)

I totally agree with you on your opinion about the furniture variants and such though, on a serious note. It's very annoying and feels like nothing to look forward to when going into Nooks now :/ bummer.

<----- Don't mind her, she's silly!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 11, 2020)

Thank garsh for this forum!!!!! What would they do without it!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## milraen (Aug 12, 2020)

I really dislike this feature too. It’s usually not too hard to find someone friendly to trade with for an item, but I still get a bit anxious about it even though I shouldn’t. I always feel like I’m underpaying them or I worry my wifi’s going to disconnect and waste their time. 
The whole airport thing is time consuming and annoying too. If they wanted us to trade online so badly then why didn’t they make it easier instead of lengthy and tedious dialogue.


----------



## Coco63 (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah it really sucks that this is a feature in the game. It sucks to feel pressured to get the online thing and have to trade with people. They really want their money for everyone’s online account don’t they 

I’m curious if the Able Sister’s store is the same in a way. There are A LOT of clothing items in the game and there are so many that I haven’t seen in my store - yet I’ve seen the same clothing items cycled through multiple times. 
So are clothing items also exclusive to certain islands?


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 12, 2020)

I notice that every do often they will have rare variants. But there are definitely ones that are fixed like the surfboard, and waiting on the others to show up in Nooks and Redd takes a long time. I know I catalogued a bunch of stuff via the people on this board and will probably continue to do so in the future when I see a good offer and I'm free. It's time consuming too, but not as bad. The rarity is def a feature and not a bug though.


----------



## smonikkims (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm glad they sort of tried to address this with Redd's overpriced furniture variants, but I do wish they'd left the colour variant lock on just the Nook Miles items since there are very few of them. It would've required trading but nowhere near as much as it kind of inadvertently ended up being with all the other colour variants. I spent a good 4 hours a few nights ago making my uncraftable furniture wishlist containing every colour variant of items I still need, and it's overwhelming to look at it knowing I'll have to trade for it all


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Well, there is still Redd, the items you get from trees, the items you get from balloons and the items that your villagers will give you if you gift them stuff. They even send you random items in the mail if they like you enough...

It's not _impossible_ to get other variants of most items if you don't want to trade, not in the slightest. Nook's Cranny has 5 random items in the shop, and you'll get a lot more stuff through other means if you play actively. It's just that you won't be able to choose what you want to pick up or not.

I do find it stupid that certain sets are not locked to a single colour though. The diner set for example will leave you with a whole bunch of mismatched items if you only get them from the shop.


----------



## lawhyte33 (Aug 12, 2020)

Lanstar said:


> That's a good question: It might be worth doing a survey about this. For instance, I find that my shop has Antique Furniture in Light Brown and Instruments in White. My airport is Orange - so if there are other players with trends like that, it would be neat to know.


My shop also has light brown antique furniture. My airport is blue, oh and when I go to redeem nook miles my street lights are green. I’ve had to exchange with my sister who has a yellow airport with bronze color street lights. I honestly see that some people have white street lights but even if you obtain from someone else a different color it won’t show up in your catalogue. So you have to continue trading to get more of the same color. Only for nook miles stuff. Once you obtain a different color from regular items it will show up in your catalogue. However it’s very annoying trying to find out who has what color.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeeeeep! Welcome to Nintendo forcing us to buy their crappy online service.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 12, 2020)

milraen said:


> I really dislike this feature too. It’s usually not too hard to find someone friendly to trade with for an item, but I still get a bit anxious about it even though I shouldn’t. I always feel like I’m underpaying them or I worry my wifi’s going to disconnect and waste their time.
> The whole airport thing is time consuming and annoying too. If they wanted us to trade online so badly then why didn’t they make it easier instead of lengthy and tedious dialogue.


That's why I wish there was an internal mystery trading thing (obviously still has to use internet) it would make it so much easier and faster to help with filling the catalog variant items. Just throw an orderable item out there and get a random orderable one back that someone else threw out there.


----------



## Neechan (Aug 12, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> Very obviously just a way to promote buying a membership. Every company does it. It's unfortunate, but Nintendo needs to make a bit more cash than whatever 13million x 60 equals lol


its 780 million (without counting tax)


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 12, 2020)

wanderlust// said:


> wow the title had me thinking it was something creepy or like... um idk lol
> but yeah it’s stupid that they made it so you basically HAVE to get the online subscription if you want all the colors of something. it’s not like it’s overly expensive or anything ($20 a year is pretty cheap imo) but it’s still annoying for those who don’t/can’t buy it.



While Nintendo Online may not be that expensive overall, it is kind of stupid to have to pay money to use your internet to play online games with others.


----------



## Plume (Aug 12, 2020)

Even trading the furniture sets isn't a viable option, because storage space is so limited. I don't keep full sets of furniture around for trading, because I don't have the space for it.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't mind trading but this is horrible for people who don't have the online membership, though I can't imagine playing this game without accessing other people's designs.


----------



## SheepMareep (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm thinking this will be changed as the nookling shop is upgraded, but since redd sells the colors you can't get at the nooks (he says this) I doubt it. 

That being said you can still get different furniture colors by balloons/trees/redd it just... isn't as easy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

They want money so they want you to trade for items.

They're just greedy -.-


----------



## cocoacat (Aug 12, 2020)

I've gotten a few variants from balloons, but yea... not ideal. What's worse is that the sets don't even match. One day I'll have the yellow cute wardrobe, and another day the dark blue cute bed, and another day the light blue cute vanity....so you can't even complete a full set in matching colors. Trading is almost a necessity.

I actually don't mind trading, but wish it were easier to get the items one wants. Wish their was an auction system in game.


----------



## Larsi (Aug 12, 2020)

It's not a feature I like, but they have to make some money some way. They just could've (re-)released the amiibo cards again but nahhh... let's make it difficult to get all the furniture XD


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2020)

When I saw the name of this thread I expected you to say they had a skeleton hidden in there or something. 

The limited amount of furniture is also quite annoying though. It isn't a problem for me, since I was going to play online no matter what, but I could imagine it really affects some other people. I know I had almost no contact with other people who played until I joined this site in 2018. 

This isn't actually a new thing either, I'm pretty sure the shops have had different items based on town since the Gamecube version. It's never been this bad though.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Aug 12, 2020)

*laughs in Pokemon*


----------



## Baroque (Aug 12, 2020)

Nook’s Cranny is basically useless in ’late game’ playing, honestly. It rarely has anything interesting, especially not that one spot for ‘special’ items that just keep cycling the same two summer items day in and day out, as was mentioned they don’t have all the color variations, it’s pretty dang cramped and, worst of all, I just find Timmy and Tommy annoying all around. Makes me miss Reese & Cyrus pretty damn fierce.

I find myself legitimately just dumping whatever I wanna sell into the drop-off box in front of their store because I don’t want to interact with them at all. I know the drop-off box has a tax but I don’t care, I just don’t want to interact with those two annoying kids.


----------



## Altarium (Aug 12, 2020)

...yeah, I have the rattan set with the green variant which is absolutely hideous imo so I had to trade for the decent colors


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 12, 2020)

they're never gonna fix it, as it's an intended feature

yeah it sucks, but past games frankly had it far worse, imo. where you had to trade to even be able to _obtain_ items

here, you can get everything. just some colors might not be to your liking


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 12, 2020)

On one hand it makes each island more unique, and promotes community, on the other hand it's a frustrating attempt to sell their crap online disservice.
_At least you can still get the other variations through shaking trees for items._


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

Lanstar said:


> That's a good question: It might be worth doing a survey about this. For instance, I find that my shop has Antique Furniture in Light Brown and Instruments in White. My airport is Orange - so if there are other players with trends like that, it would be neat to know.


weird, i have an orange airport and my antique furniture sold is natural (aka light brown). i've definitely seen some white instruments too, like the violin, but i got the "shocking pink" electric bass in my shop before too. hmm


----------



## JSS (Aug 12, 2020)

They should at least let us customize them eventually through Cyrus or something. While I enjoy the slow process of catalog completion, I want to have a way to get a specific color I want without relying on other players for every single one of these reorderable items.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Aug 12, 2020)

Lanstar said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned in guides or anything, but after checking Nook's Cranny since day one, I just figured this out:
> 
> For whatever reason, the shop of every island has a severe limit to what furniture variants it will ever hold. I believe it can only hold 1 variant of every item - maybe 2 if you're really lucky. So if you see a TV in one color in your island shop, it might as well be the only color of that TV size/type that your shop will _*ever *_have available - And you will never see the other color variants get sold there.
> 
> ...



Even without a guide, I already noticed this. Then again, Nintendo really wanted to push for online trading. I don't see them fixing this in the future.

My tip is to trade locally with friends.


----------



## DragonLatios (Aug 12, 2020)

Dose Wisp Drop Colors items at you do not have time to time?


----------



## HappyTails (Aug 12, 2020)

They do this same thing with the items you order with Nook Miles (lighthouse, drink machines, etc). Can't customize them either.







Sneaky way to force people onto their Nintendo Online service.
I get that $20 a year isn't a lot, but it's hard to see the price tag of something you are basically forced to get in order to get the colors you want that should have already been available to you.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 12, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Dose Wisp Drop Colors items at you do not have time to time?


Yes, although like with the balloons, tree furniture, Redd, and villager gifts, I don't think it's possible to get anything really expensive. So for those items, you're stuck with trading.

I think making it difficult / impossible to acquire different color furniture is just a really lazy attempt to sell NSO. I can easily afford NSO, but refuse to buy it because the online experience is really shallow especially for ACNH. Trading is not a multiplayer experience. There is a lot of potential to improve ACNH online play and make people want to get NSO for that, but it's like Nintendo said "That's too much effort. Let's just color lock stuff and make people trade for things instead."


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 13, 2020)

I know this isn’t AC exclusive, considering version exclusive Pokémon and probably other stuff I don’t know about. It’s Nintendo’s way of forcing trade and interactions. The difference between new horizons and Pokémon though it new horizons has it waaaaaaaaaay worse. I 100% agree it crippled the entire store when you can only get one color scheme.

fun fact: this also applies to entire sets. Every single piece of ‘Antique’ furniture that is in my store is color locked black. It’s a nightmare and I absolutely hate it


----------



## Hilbunny (Aug 13, 2020)

Oh no... are you serious....
No bueno


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 14, 2020)

Does anyone know if a similar thing happens with Gulliver or Kicks items on color varients?


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm not positive about this, but I believe that every year, your nooks cranny can cycle through different furniture variants.
I haven't been paying attention as I TTed, but maybe someone else can confirm or deny this.

But basically the reason I think this is that I have mostly the Blue cute set, but when I TTed to next year, I started getting only white colors.


----------



## Starboard (Aug 14, 2020)

I think AC is the kind of game that attracts lots of people who are non-gamers and just want to play a simple relaxing game on their own little island that they can decorate. Decorating is a huuuge aspect of the game and I think it's unfair that these people are now having to miss out on most of the furniture variations unless they want to pay more money than they already did, learn how a community works and trade like crazy. It was never like that before.

I think there are enough things you can only do with a subscription and having furniture shouldn't be one of them, at least not to this extent.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Mikaiah said:


> I'm not positive about this, but I believe that every year, your nooks cranny can cycle through different furniture variants.
> I haven't been paying attention as I TTed, but maybe someone else can confirm or deny this.
> 
> But basically the reason I think this is that I have mostly the Blue cute set, but when I TTed to next year, I started getting only white colors.


That's actually really interesting! I hope someone can confirm it too.


----------

